# X-Men 1.5 DVD



## Cthulhu (Feb 15, 2003)

Ugh.  The big hype about this disc is the reinsertion of the deleted scenes that are shown as special features in the original release.

Here's the problem: 

1) First, you need to run the DVD in 'Enhanced Mode'.

2) The movie wasn't edited to take the deleted scenes into account...they're literally just tacked into the movie.  A scene will play out, and the DVD will suddenly search the disc and play the deleted scene, then go back to the movie.  Now, many of the deleted scenes have portions that were in the final cut.  Well, this causes a lot of repeated scenes in the movie, when a full deleted scene plays, then the released version of the scene plays, causing a repeat of what you just saw.  Incredibly stupid and annoying.

3) The deleted scenes were not remastered.  The lighting is all fubar and there is no background soundtrack.  Very tacky.

I haven't checked out the second disc of special features yet because watching the actual movie in 'Enhanced Mode' (yeah, right) just didn't put me in the mood for that.  

If you already have the first X-Men DVD, don't waste your money on this one.  Completely half-assed production all the way through.  The only reason I got it is through a CD Now gift certificate, so I didn't have to pay money for it.  If I did, I'd be demanding my money back right now.

Cthulhu


----------



## arnisador (Feb 15, 2003)

All these versions they put out these days--what a rip-off.


----------

